# روائع الدانه للعطور الفرنسيه معطرات مفارش وخمريات والكثير من اختيارك



## ام الدانه (10 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مساء/صباح الخير

يسرني تقديم مجموعتي الأولـــى من


العطور الفرنسيهذات التركيـــز العــالـي والثبات خصوصآ مع البخووور وآآآآآآآآآو و الحكم لكم


واللتي تضم :



خمريات جامده 25 ريال

خمريات سائله 30 ريال

لوشنات للجسم 35 ريال

معطرات مفارش 50 ريال


والاسعار ثآآآبـتـه لتجزئة اما للجملة سعر خاااااااص


حاليـآ متوفر لـدي :


(معطرات مفارش)


1/جـــــادور
2/قوتشي جونسي
3/لانـكـوم روز ثري
4/كوكوشانيـل
5/شوبارد البنفسجي
6/بيوربويزن من ديور
7/ستـيـلا
8/سي أتـش


(لوشنات)

1/قوتشي فلورا
2/هوت كوتير
3/توت نكتار

خمريات جامده

1/لـيـدي مليـون
2/فري سكسي

خمريات سائله

1/مس ديـور
2/سي أتـش


بإمكانك إختيار عطرك الفرنسي المفضل و أنا أصنع لكِ
خمريه ’, لوشن ’, معطر مفارش ’,عطر فواحه

كما يمكنني توفير الزيوت العطريه الفرنسيه الخاااااام بسعر مذهل



*التوصيل*




*لجميع انحاء المملكه*


 
ترقبونا 
 

خمريات بالعود والمســك
,
عطور فرنسيه للفواحات

حياااكم

0582137656


http://up.m0dy.net/2012/m0dy.net-13411689271.jpg


----------



## ام الدانه (14 يوليو 2012)

*رد: روائع الدانه للعطور الفرنسيه معطرات مفارش وخمريات والكثير من اختيارك*

اللهم صلي على محمد عدد ماذكره الذاكرون وعدد ماغفل عنه الغافلون


----------



## شيخة حضرمية (16 يوليو 2012)

*رد: روائع الدانه للعطور الفرنسيه معطرات مفارش وخمريات والكثير من اختيارك*

موفقة أختي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 يوليو 2012)

*رد: روائع الدانه للعطور الفرنسيه معطرات مفارش وخمريات والكثير من اختيارك*

الله يووفقك ويفتحها عليك


----------

